# Back to yakkas



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I was in a Japanese restaurant today and was unable to resist Aji Fry. Butterflied yakkas, panko crumbed & deep fried, with a sweetish worcestershire fortified sauce. I even ate the tails.

Every time I go live baiting, I release 8 or 10 yakkas in perfect health at the end of the session, thanks to the Baitinator. Not any more...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Use kitchen sheers.
Chop the head, then down the cavity and remove the guts. Or you can leave the head and cut from anus to gill slits and remove guts.
Sorry, just catching up on old stuff on a dreary Sat.


----------

